# Security Clearance



## indianexpat

Dear All
I just accepted an offer for ADNOC group company.I have been told my agent Security clearance process has been started as per UAE job requirement.
What is this security clearance?What does they check?I had filled only one form containing very minimal data...

How long it takes for completion of this security check?My original degree certificate is required for this process?

Your valuable answer is appreciated...

Regards


----------



## Zee2012

Be prepared to wait!!! I've been waiting since December/January for my security clearance. The job was also for an ADNOC company.


----------



## norampin

ALL YOU NEED IS :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ua...ng-so-long-its-been-4-weeks-already-darn.html


----------



## Mrki

Yes I have been waiting since December too. I think the checks are much more thorough. Anyway keep us posted and let us know how u go!


----------



## Zee2012

MrKi,

Have you had any communication from your perspective employer regarding medical, security and visa? I presume it's an ADNOC company?


----------



## Mrki

Hey Zee2012,

I have contacted them on several occasions and have always been told that the SC process is out of their control, and all we can do is wait for a determination. The job is with a govt organisation. As far as i am aware until the SC is determined favorably, no further action can be undertaken (medical, visa, etc). 

The longer it goes however i am starting to wonder if it will ever come, and am bracing myself for a unfavorable outcome.

What feedback have you had?


----------



## Zee2012

I've been told unofficially I've passed security and just waiting for medical. I've been told officially I've passed medical and waiting for security!! Last update was security should be another 2-3 weeks and that was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## newguyintown

Mrki said:


> Hey Zee2012,
> 
> I have contacted them on several occasions and have always been told that the SC process is out of their control, and all we can do is wait for a determination. The job is with a govt organisation. As far as i am aware until the SC is determined favorably, no further action can be undertaken (medical, visa, etc).
> 
> The longer it goes however i am starting to wonder if it will ever come, and am bracing myself for a unfavorable outcome.
> 
> What feedback have you had?


SC process is done by a Federal agency for all prospective employees of any government organization.

Don't worry, (like almost everything else here) it's just a very very very slow process and the duration doesn't imply that it will turn out to be an unfavourable outcome.

Good luck!


----------



## Mrki

Hey newguyintown,

You were spot on correct, my SC has come through and I could not be happier. Thanks for your words of encouragement they kept my chin up.

Cheers
Mrki


----------



## AlexDhabi

Congratulations! You have survived the first (of many) test of patience for living and working in the UAE.


----------



## newguyintown

Mrki said:


> Hey newguyintown,
> 
> You were spot on correct, my SC has come through and I could not be happier. Thanks for your words of encouragement they kept my chin up.
> 
> Cheers
> Mrki


You are welcome Mrki 

Welcome to the sand pit  The hot sun awaits you!


----------



## ahmedmady

Congratulations my friend and God bless your life


----------



## putosekoII

What are the requirements for application of the security clearance? My recruiter in Etihad only asked for a copy of my passport.


----------



## norampin

****sekoII said:


> What are the requirements for application of the security clearance? My recruiter in Etihad only asked for a copy of my passport.


of course they need your passport.
and maybe passport pics etc


----------



## putosekoII

norampin said:


> of course they need your passport.
> and maybe passport pics etc


How about other documents like certificates of employment, attested education certificates, etc? Are also those required? Thanks!


----------



## norampin

****sekoII said:


> How about other documents like certificates of employment, attested education certificates, etc? Are also those required? Thanks!


normally yes


----------



## raji0828

Can one pass a security clearance for ADNOC if he has a DUI in USA?


----------

